# Reliable courier service for sending stuff across India?



## gforce23 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a bunch of stuff that needs to be couriered to ThinkDigit'ers across India. The usual suspects in my area (DTDC, Vichare, Professional Courier) are utter pansies and seem wary of anything remotely electronic (graphics cards, stereo BT headphones, watches etc.). DTDC is okay with ordinary earphones and such but does anyone know of a good (and reliable) courier service in Bombay that doesn't ask a zillion questions. Of course, I'm not looking for high end shippers like DHL.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

How about BlueDart and XPS?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, DTDC and Professional are good, 
but, always wrap  ur commodities in a good thermocol or air bubble packing, as any of these courier ppl will ask u the same question yaar.. 

----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 24, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> How about BlueDart and XPS?


Err..BlueDart charges a whopping Rs. 230 for 0.1kgs (100gms), at least according to their shipping estimation tool. I'd rather drive to Delhi myself than pay that much! 



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Well, DTDC and Professional are good,
> but, always wrap ur commodities in a good thermocol or air bubble packing, as any of these courier ppl will ask u the same question yaar..


No matter what I do, TPC (Professional) refuses to accept any electronic gadgets.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

Then u should look for Cargo shippers Like Gati, XPS etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 24, 2008)

Gati or DHL. (though I think DHL might be expensive, do check them out though)


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Professional courier are very reliable and in my opinion Gati is also a good option.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Dec 24, 2008)

Try DHL or FedEx.... They are the best for international courier. Blue Dart is also good. 
Dont go for DTDC and other local courier. 

Both of the above options are expensive though!


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 24, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> *Try DHL or FedEx.... They are the best for international courier. *Blue Dart is also good.
> Dont go for DTDC and other local courier.
> 
> Both of the above options are expensive though!


Err.. I'm not trying to send stuff overseas and have a more reliable shipping service for those needs. Anyhow, I've found a local courier service that might be perfect.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## moshel (Dec 24, 2008)

First Flight is good.....cheap + gives online tracking option (i think)....dont have any idea if they readily accept electronic goods..


----------

